# Load Freewheel noise on Onix TDI



## SlowBubba (Oct 28, 2005)

I've had my Onix TDI (Campy Mirage group) for 4-5 months now and love it; except for one thing. When freewheeling, it makes a lot of noise! The bike shop said that's the way it is with the Mirage group and went on to technical details where he lost me after awhile.

I'm coming from a 20 year old Campy-equipped Rossin so I'm not sure if this is just normal or not.


----------



## SlowBubba (Oct 28, 2005)

*Sorry, should be Loud Freewheel...*

need to check my spelling better..


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I think Campy freehubs just make a bit more noise than most. I like it, personally. I recently retired a well worn pair of Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL's on my '05 Onix for a pair of Fulcrum Racing 1's (Campy). Right off the bat I loved the sound of that loud Campy freehub! NOTHING is as loud as Chris King's though...those things are screamers!


----------



## LmtdSlip (Mar 16, 2008)

How do you like the Mirage group? Aside form the loud freewheel.


----------

